# us address



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like some opinions on using a physical us address site for delivery of mail that scans in your mail and then virtually you can read the mail off your account on their site. Anyone use this type of service? Any benefit to using it or risks of using it?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

For the sake of privacy, I prefer to use a mail forwarding service. That provides a US address and allows us to pick up the mail locally in Mexico. That said, we do get very little mail now, but what we do get is important. E-mail and online banking with our US bank makes for only one or two pieces of mail each week; things like new medical cards, debit/credit cards, etc. 
The other option would to use the Mexican postal system if you are in an area where home delivery is possible. We also have that, and it is now quite reliable.


----------

